# ~Put The Beer Aside~



## Dabs (May 23, 2011)

*Favorite alcoholic drinks here--anything besides beer. Put the beer aside and give us your favorite drink, please 
Could be wine, yes...or champagne, yes...or any mixed drink.
Tell us what the mixed drink is 
For me, I do like champagne *smiles*
But for a social thing, I like a mixed drink, but I only drink about 2 or 3....I do not drink beer, never have.
But my favorite drink is a Pina Colada *smiles*
Lov'em.........yes, I am a girlie girl *


----------



## iamwhatiseem (May 23, 2011)

um...put beer aside?
No one pushes beer aside...


----------



## Dabs (May 23, 2011)

iamwhatiseem said:


> um...put beer aside?
> No one pushes beer aside...



*I do...and you have to...for this one post, or else*


----------



## Grace (May 23, 2011)

kahlua and milk, but that's a rare drink for me. My fav drink for all day is ice tea.


----------



## Zoom-boing (May 23, 2011)

I haven't had many cocktails.  Keep meaning to do a 'Julie and Julia' on a cocktail book.  Yeah, that'll never happen.  lol

I was so drunk once I ordered a Manhattan on the rocks straight up.  Why the bartender didn't boot me out on my ass I'll never know.

I like beer.


----------



## Dabs (May 24, 2011)

Zoom-boing said:


> I haven't had many cocktails.  Keep meaning to do a 'Julie and Julia' on a cocktail book.  Yeah, that'll never happen.  lol
> 
> I was so drunk once I ordered a Manhattan on the rocks straight up.  Why the bartender didn't boot me out on my ass I'll never know.
> 
> I like beer.



I've never heard of, or had, a Julie and Julia.....I haven't been privy to many mixed drinks, mainly pina coladas and strawberry margaritas


----------



## Skull Pilot (May 24, 2011)

When I don't drink beer, only a good single malt scotch will do.


----------



## Dabs (May 24, 2011)

Skull Pilot said:


> When I don't drink beer, only a good single malt scotch will do.



I've never had malt scotch either...I have led such a deprived life


----------



## editec (May 24, 2011)

I have no favorites.

Drinks to match the occassion. Drinks to compliment the food, or the mood.


----------



## Douger (May 24, 2011)

Home brew. Brewed here. 150 proof. Right now I'm mixing with cashew fruit, in a couple of weeks it will be with cas juice to be followed by guanabana.


----------



## sparky (May 24, 2011)

The Webtender - Cocktail & Mixed Drink Recipes and Bartending Guide

go to *'In My Bar' *

like spock said>

There are _always _possibilities


----------



## sparky (May 24, 2011)

Douger said:


> Home brew. Brewed here. 150 proof. Right now I'm mixing with cashew fruit, in a couple of weeks it will be with cas juice to be followed by guanabana.



_ redneck......_


----------



## mudwhistle (May 24, 2011)

Douger said:


> Home brew. Brewed here. 150 proof. Right now I'm mixing with cashew fruit, in a couple of weeks it will be with cas juice to be followed by guanabana.



No cell phone, no TV, writing your own manifesto, stilling your own liquor. 


I thought they locked up the Unibomber???


----------



## rightwinger (May 24, 2011)

Single Barrel Bourbon


----------



## Midnight Marauder (May 24, 2011)

In winter months, Crown & 7.

This is a snifter packed with ice, 2 shots of Crown Royal poured in, then topped off with 7-Up. Stir lightly, enjoy.

But you are out of your fucking mind telling people to set aside their beer. What the fuck is WRONG with you?


----------



## editec (May 24, 2011)

If I wasn't such a lazy slug I'd make wine with the harvest of my modest pear orchard.

I'd also be tempted to see what kind of wine I could make with my gooseberry crop.

Most of my harvest goes to waste.


----------



## Anachronism (May 24, 2011)

I don't drink much alcohol, period. Generally it's beer, but the other thing I'll have on occassion is a shot of butterscotch schnopes. OR, if I'm very fortunate and hanging around with the right people, a little bit of Georgia Peach brandy (sans liquor stamp if you know what I mean).


----------



## Zoom-boing (May 24, 2011)

Dabs said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> > I haven't had many cocktails.  Keep meaning to do a 'Julie and Julia' on a cocktail book.  Yeah, that'll never happen.  lol
> ...



  I should have been clearer.  

The movie 'Julie and Julia' was about a woman who decided to cook every single dish from a Julia Childs cookbook.  I keep meaning to buy a cocktail book and make every single drink from it.  I never have gotten around to doing that . . . . .


----------



## Dabs (May 24, 2011)

Midnight Marauder said:


> In winter months, Crown & 7.
> 
> This is a snifter packed with ice, 2 shots of Crown Royal poured in, then topped off with 7-Up. Stir lightly, enjoy.
> 
> But you are out of your fucking mind telling people to set aside their beer. What the fuck is WRONG with you?



Not a God damn thing!
I was asking a hypothetical....just if you had to set it aside for a brief bit and drink something else, what would that something else be....geesh, don't go having a cow


----------



## Midnight Marauder (May 24, 2011)

Dabs said:


> Midnight Marauder said:
> 
> 
> > In winter months, Crown & 7.
> ...


Ya don't git tween a Man an' his Beer, dear!


----------



## Dabs (May 24, 2011)

Midnight Marauder said:


> Dabs said:
> 
> 
> > Midnight Marauder said:
> ...



I see that now, sorry


----------



## FRIKSHUN (May 27, 2011)

Long Island Ice Tea is always a treat but only one.  I love regular Ice Tea, straight up, no sugar.


----------



## Dabs (May 27, 2011)

FRIKSHUN said:


> Long Island Ice Tea is always a treat but only one.  I love regular Ice Tea, straight up, no sugar.



I love iced tea too, but I'm a total southern gal, I must have the sweetened tea


----------



## Truthseeker420 (May 27, 2011)

Captian and coke.


----------



## FRIKSHUN (May 27, 2011)

Dabs said:


> FRIKSHUN said:
> 
> 
> > Long Island Ice Tea is always a treat but only one.  I love regular Ice Tea, straight up, no sugar.
> ...



I had the once in NC when I was back there visiting my son at the AFB in Raleigh.  It was so thick I could almost chew my tea. lol No offense the south, but I can't drink it like that.


----------



## FRIKSHUN (May 27, 2011)

iamwhatiseem said:


> um...put beer aside?
> No one pushes beer aside...



You can never go wrong with a Miller Lite


----------



## hjmick (May 27, 2011)

Set aside beer? But you'll accept wine? Because you don't like beer? Are you out of your mind? There are beers out there that are just as complex and interesting as wine. I'm not talking about that mass produced swill most folks consume, but get into the micro-breweries and brew pubs and you'll find some beautiful drink. My current favorite is Moose Drool Brown Ale from the Big Sky Brewery in Missoula Montana. Best stuff on earth.

Set aside beer, yeah, right.


----------



## Dabs (May 27, 2011)

hjmick said:


> Set aside beer? But you'll accept wine? Because you don't like beer? Are you out of your mind? There are beers out there that are just as complex and interesting as wine. I'm not talking about that mass produced swill most folks consume, but get into the micro-breweries and brew pubs and you'll find some beautiful drink. My current favorite is Moose Drool Brown Ale from the Big Sky Brewery in Missoula Montana. Best stuff on earth.
> 
> Set aside beer, yeah, right.




No, not out of my mind at all, just asking a hypothetical, so see what all yunz would drink besides beer


----------



## Valerie (May 27, 2011)

hjmick said:


> Set aside beer? But you'll accept wine? Because you don't like beer? Are you out of your mind? There are beers out there that are just as complex and interesting as wine. I'm not talking about that mass produced swill most folks consume, but get into the micro-breweries and brew pubs and you'll find some beautiful drink. My current favorite is Moose Drool Brown Ale from the Big Sky Brewery in Missoula Montana. Best stuff on earth.
> 
> Set aside beer, yeah, right.










[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aV36ytSgC3o]YouTube - &#x202a;How Beer Saved the World&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## xsited1 (May 27, 2011)

Dabs said:


> ~Put The Beer Aside~



I don't drink alcoholic beverages and believe those who do will burn in HELL for all of ETERNITY!


----------



## Valerie (May 27, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PdkqatEtVXg&feature=related]YouTube - &#x202a;How Beer Saved The World -/ Discovery Channel (Part 2 of 3)&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]




[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IkoXGfXkgAk&feature=related]YouTube - &#x202a;How Beer Saved The World -/ Discovery Channel (Part 3 of 3)&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Two Thumbs (May 27, 2011)

Guiness.

It's not beer.

It's proof there is a God and he actually does love us.


----------



## High_Gravity (May 27, 2011)

If I'm not drinking beer its usually Hennessy.


----------



## High_Gravity (May 27, 2011)

xsited1 said:


> Dabs said:
> 
> 
> > ~Put The Beer Aside~
> ...



Are you Muslim?


----------



## Two Thumbs (May 27, 2011)

xsited1 said:


> Dabs said:
> 
> 
> > ~Put The Beer Aside~
> ...



I'll save you a seat.


----------



## FRIKSHUN (May 27, 2011)

xsited1 said:


> Dabs said:
> 
> 
> > ~Put The Beer Aside~
> ...



Maybe you should start, it might help your attitude out a bit!!!


----------

